# NYC OTA guide problem on WCBS-DT?



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

I pay for local channels in order to get over the air guide information on my 921. 
Many weeks ago I lost guide information for WCBS-DT.
WABC-DT WNBC-DT and WNYW-DT are still good. I have tried the usual suggested remedies to no avail. 
Is anyone getting guide information for WCBS-DT?


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

I wonder if it is CBS problem? I recently lost the PSIP bit stream for the local OTA CBS HD station in Portland ME. Unfortunately with the 411 receiver, that means I can not receive the station. I know the station is still there because I get a 87% signal strength, it is just that the signal will not lock. The station can still received by my Samsung STB but only on it's transmitted UHF channel, not it's PSIP number.

John


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

WCBS guide info has been working regularly. Only wwor (9) has been missing from those carried byDISH.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> WCBS guide info has been working regularly.


Thanks tnsprin. Would you please check your guide and tell me how WCBS is listed. On mine it is in lower case letters (wcbs). I suspect yours may still be in upper case letters(WCBS). If true, and you rescan channel 56, it will become lower case for you also. I suspect this may be the cause of my problem.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Bogney said:


> Thanks tnsprin. Would you please check your guide and tell me how WCBS is listed. On mine it is in lower case letters (wcbs). I suspect yours may still be in upper case letters(WCBS). If true, and you rescan channel 56, it will become lower case for you also. I suspect this may be the cause of my problem.


Maybe your right. I tried a rescan after an ota antenna problem (had to fix a wire, and rescan again). I have now lost both WCBS and WNBC. WCBS is now in lower case.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

I have just completed deleting all ota channels and then rescanning for them.

WNBC guide info has returned.

wcbs (lower case) is still missing

WWOR is missing as it hasbeen for a long, long time.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

WCBS-dt Guide info is showing up on my L273HEED but not on my L273HECD. I actually removed all OTA channels a couple time on both and rescanned. In each case the wcbs (lower case) is showing up. 

As i have long noted WWOR is also missing and had been missing since they stopped showing subchannels with the same info.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> WWOR is missing as it hasbeen for a long, long time.


I am now getting guide information for WWOR-DT.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Bogney said:


> I am now getting guide information for WWOR-DT.


Its about time. Now they need to fix wcbs.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Also no guide data on my 942 and 622 for WCBS and WWOR. Let's go Dish, fix this already!


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> wcbs (lower case) is still missing.


WCBS-DT has changed their PSIP. "WCBS" is now in upper case letters. However, I am still not getting guide information


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

WCBS-DT guide information is now working.


----------

